# Moving to Toronto from Scotland, and have questions about schooling



## gintyrunner21 (Apr 15, 2012)

My husband and I plan to move to Canada from Scotland this summer, with our 2 children aged 8 and 10 - and we are super excited about this great adventure!

My husband has a job offer and is awaiting an LMO, with all work visa processing being handled by his new employer.

I’ve had a look around, but I’m still looking for information on schooling and would greatly appreciate any help:

Do we need to apply for study permits for our 2 children?

Are we entitled to free public schooling?

When friends, who are British Citizens, come to visit us as tourists, what is maximum duration of their stay?

Any advice you can provide us would be extremely helpful thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Study permits are not required but you should take your Immigration documentation with you when registering the children
All public schooling is free in Canada
Vacation permits are usually good for up to 6 months.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Your children should be issued open study permits, and you an open work permit, with your husband's temporary work permit.


----------



## gintyrunner21 (Apr 15, 2012)

Dear Auld Yin, thank you so much for your quick reply and good wishes.

Much appreciated.


----------



## gintyrunner21 (Apr 15, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Your children should be issued open study permits, and you an open work permit, with your husband's temporary work permit.



Thanks G-Mo, was not aware I would be able to work without applying for my own work permit but will certainly look into this.

thanks again, much appreciated.


----------

